# Have you noticed?



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Have you noticed the similarity between the second theme of Chopin's piano concerto in E minor and the first theme of Mendelssohn's violin concerto in E minor? Or is it just me?

Recording of the Mendelssohn





Recording of the Chopin





The second theme is stated by the piano at 4:26


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

So who copied who, interesting how they both died young at 38 and 39 years of age two years apart hey.

so lets see Chopin, Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11 was written in 1830

and Mendelssohn-Violin Concerto in e minor op. 64 conceived in 1838 but not premiered until 1845 mmmmm interesting.

I could hear some similar phrases but that was about it thou.


----------

